# Dear moderators:



## TomCat (Aug 31, 2002)

When I respond to a thread that you have moved from another forum, the new posts do not seem to post in the new forum, only in the old one, and the listed path seems to be from the old forum, not the new. Is this by design? Or a flaw? I would think that "moved" means "moved", and all new business to that thread would only post to the forum you had "moved" it to. Alas, not so. Please explain.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

1. Can you post an example?
2. This needs to go in the Forum Support area.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Not real sure what the question is .. When a thread is moved to another forum, the thread becomes as if it were always in that new forum.

The only thing that is left in the old area is a pointer that directs you to the new thread location. "new posts" will not modify the moved pointer post time so it generally falls off the first page after a day or two.


----------



## TomCat (Aug 31, 2002)

Is it possible that when I come across a thread in a forum that says "moved", that this means it was moved FROM this forum rather than TO this forum? The term "moved" implies just and only that, that it was moved, not that it was moved either to "this" forum or away from "this" forum. So I find that confusing; it appears that the thread was moved TO this forum rather than AWAY FROM it. It would be much clearer if the indication was "moved from XXX to this forum" or "moved from this forum to the XXX forum". It's currently only obvious if you already know whether it was moved TO or FROM the forum.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

I'm not sure what the point is. If you see the thread, it is the thread. Click on it and you are in the thread.

If you see "Moved" and click on it, you are taken to the thread wherever it may be.

The rest is housekeeping to keep things roughly orderly. 

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

But to answer Tom's question (I think), if you see the word "moved", that means the thread was moved from the forum you're in to somewhere else. If you're in the forum that the thread was moved to, it won't say "moved".

If you look under the Directv Plus High Def DVR Discussion forum, you'll see this very thread with the word "Moved" in front of it (because that's where you originally posted it). If you look under the Forum Support forum, you'll also see this thread, but it does not say "Moved" because there's no need to have it.

I believe the "moved" verbage is there temporarily in case someone comes back to a certain forum looking for a thread that they recently saw there. There's no need to have it on the other end.


----------

